# heatranfer vinyl on soccer uniforms



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys, i have a question about vinyl heat transfer on soccer uniforms. I was wondering if there was special vinyl you have to use to on jerseys and such or if i can just use the same vinyl you would you just on a regular hanes t shirt. Also if i could use the same vinyl what tempeture should i set my heat press on and how long should i let it sit. Someone with experiance on jerseys and such?

thanks guys wouls appreciate the help


----------



## DanielArmas (Oct 11, 2012)

Im in the exact same position and have gather some useful information. Im in the process of ordering easyweed stretch, from what I've gathered it works well on athletic material. It's produced by Sisser. If you google the company you can look thru their website and it has all the information about the required temp and time as well as the materials it works best on. Hopes this helps.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks ill take a look at that


----------



## TheEsko245 (Apr 1, 2008)

Look at the tag and figure out what material you'll be printing on. If it is nylon then you have to make sure the vinyl you're using is compatible with synthetics. Siser and Thermoflex both have products to manage this.

EasyWeed Extra Heat Transfer Vinyl | Siser North America
Heat Transfer Vinyl - Specialty Materials ThermoFlex Heat Applied/Heat Transfer Vinyl Film, Flock & ColorPrint Rolls For Garment Decorating with Vinyl Cutter/Plotters

Those are geared towards sports stuff made of nylon, but if it's any blend of poly/cotton, just about anything you can find should work.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah i actually already have easyweed but wasnt sure what it could be use on. looked at the tag and it was polyester so i can use it  thanks for the healp guys


----------

